# FTP befehl in Sehll: verbindung aufrecht erhalten



## Kurt Cobain (20. August 2006)

Tag TAg

Versuch grad n bischen mit den FTP befehl in meiner Shell.

Jetzt hab ich ein Problem, dass die verbindung nach 120 sec. geloescht wird:
*421 Idle Timeout (120 seconds): closing control connection.*

Kann man es irgendwie machen, dass die Verbindung Ewig haellt

grus ich


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2006)

Die Trennung geht, wenn ich mich nicht irre, vom Server aus. Der disconnected Dich wenn Du zu lange untaetig bist.
Ich hab grad mal fix durch die Man-Pages von ftp und ncftp geschaut und nichts gefunden, dass es da eine Moeglichkeit gaebe immer wieder mal was zu senden, sodass die Verbindung nicht getrennt wird.
Du wirst dann wohl also selbst jede Minute oder so mal ls oder aehnliches eingeben muessen.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (20. August 2006)

ok trozdem danke


----------

